# Favorite Period Instruments on Bach's Brandenburg Concertos



## neoshredder

Which is your favorite recording with period instruments on the Brandenburg Concertos?


----------



## Ukko

neoshredder said:


> Which is your favorite recording with period instruments on the Brandenburg Concertos?


Collegium Aureum.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My absolute favorite! It rocks... with such a sense of life.










My second choice (very different) would be:










Incredibly polished... immaculate sound.

Concerto Italiano and Rinaldo Alessandrini is also marvelous... very lively... Italianate. I've yet to hear Gardiner's... yet while I am a great fan of his work... especially with Bach... I doubt he tops Jordi Savall. Savall's recording of the Brandenburgs and Handel's Royal Fireworks/Water Music...










... completely renewed my enthusiasm for these works that I had heard a thousand times.


----------



## Ukko

I am a Savall fan. His Bach Brandenburgs were a disappointment. Too closely miced maybe. Something.


----------



## neoshredder

How does it compare with Trevor Pinnock's version?


----------

